
Mycroft.ai Update: Real companies ship product - MikeKusold
https://mycroft.ai/blog/real-companies-ship-product/
======
streetcat1
Try to use this:

[https://github.com/facebookresearch/ParlAI](https://github.com/facebookresearch/ParlAI)

Your company is a research company. I.e. you are trying to solve lang
understanding. This is a research problem. Probably on par with AGI.

